# Trying to find white cheddar cheese?



## Chile Chef (May 12, 2009)

I know this maybe a weird question but I'm making mac & cheese and the recipe calls for White cheddar cheese, and Meijers don't have it neither does Wallmarts.


Cheers

Chile Chef!


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 12, 2009)

If you would give us a clue as to where you live someone in your part of the country might be able to help you.


----------



## Chile Chef (May 12, 2009)

Michael in FtW said:


> If you would give us a clue as to where you live someone in your part of the country might be able to help you.


I live in the united states, near Chicago.


----------



## msmofet (May 12, 2009)

*Cracker Barrel* *Cheese - Cheddar Natural Extra Sharp-White*

10.00 oz


i find it at my Shop-Rite store.


----------



## Chile Chef (May 12, 2009)

Thank you Msmsofet!

I will find that next time I ride to the store.


----------



## msmofet (May 12, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> Thank you Msmsofet!
> 
> I will find that next time I ride to the store.


 you're welcome sweetie!! glad to help.

http://productlocator.kraftfoods.com/kraftfoods/productlocator.htm


----------



## bethzaring (May 12, 2009)

I get mine at Wal-Mart...they carry Cabot's white cheddar cheese

Cabot Cheese / Pressroom / Top Ten Facts

it comes in a black wrapper in two pound blocks.


----------



## JMediger (May 12, 2009)

White cheddar is often easy to miss since it is typically packaged in a black or red wrapper / wax.  Friends of ours in Chicago find it at their local Dominix.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 12, 2009)

I  enjoy Vermont White Cheddar , use it in my breads.


----------



## lifesaver (May 12, 2009)

I buy white cheddar at Walmart Super Center


----------



## Chile Chef (May 12, 2009)

lifesaver said:


> I buy white cheddar at Walmart Super Center


Thanks Lf, I I'll take a look see when our super wallmarts get done.


In the mean time I will look for it at cracker barrel, Meijers, Toms.


----------



## msmofet (May 12, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> Thanks Lf, I I'll take a look see when our super wallmarts get done.
> 
> 
> In the mean time I will look for it at cracker barrel, Meijers, Toms.


 cracker barrel is the brand name.


----------



## Chile Chef (May 12, 2009)

msmofet said:


> cracker barrel is the brand name.


Thank you Msmofet, But we also have a restaurant / store that sells the cheese as well, as soon as you ladies mentioned it I remembered that!


----------



## Scotch (May 12, 2009)

You can substitute "regular" cheddar for white. While there is considerable difference between various cheddars, the only difference between yellow and white is food coloring, usually annatto or paprika oil, which is added to the cheese to give it the darker, orange color with which most Americans are familiar. 

For more information, check Wikipedia: Cheddar cheese - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## msmofet (May 12, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> Thank you Msmofet, But we also have a restaurant / store that sells the cheese as well, as soon as you ladies mentioned it I remembered that!


i also go to a cracker barrel restaurant but i don't think they sell cheese. 







they sell cast iron cookware, old time candies and other old time counrty store stuff along with counrty ham and bacon but no cheese. LOL


----------



## ChefJune (May 12, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> I know this maybe a weird question but I'm making mac & cheese and the recipe calls for White cheddar cheese, and Meijers don't have it neither does Wallmarts.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> ...


 
Cabot's Vermont Cheddar is white.  Pretty much, all New York and Vermont cheddars are white, because they aren't colored yellow.  and you can get them in varying degrees of sharpness, depending upon your taste preference.


----------



## JMediger (May 12, 2009)

Scotch said:


> You can substitute "regular" cheddar for white. While there is considerable difference between various cheddars, the only difference between yellow and white is food coloring ...


 
Actually, white cheddar tends to be a sharp, aged cheddar which can not be said for most yellow cheddar unless it is labeled as such. If you do substitute one for the other, be sure you find a sharp (or extra sharp if you use Kraft) yellow cheddar as it will taste closer to what the original recipe intended.


----------



## Claire (May 12, 2009)

Another label on more flavorful yellow cheddars is "aged".  I live in "America's Dairyland" (not quite in Wisconsin but only a few miles away) and often take a ride and hit small, local cheese shops.   I can buy cheddar aged a year, two or three, five, etc, and they are more flavorful and sharp.


----------



## Scotch (May 12, 2009)

Both white and yellow cheddar come in mild, medium, sharp, extra sharp, and with various amounts of age (which I believe directly relates to sharpness). Americans generally favor the yellow stuff, so the white tends to be less common and often of higher quality since mostly cheese connoisseurs buy it.


----------



## JMediger (May 12, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Both white and yellow cheddar come in mild, medium, sharp, extra sharp, and with various amounts of age (which I believe directly relates to sharpness). Americans generally favor the yellow stuff, so the white tends to be less common and often of higher quality since mostly cheese connoisseurs buy it.


 
My apologies, I've lived in Wisconsin, Minnesota and Oregon and have never seen anything other than sharp (or aged) white cheddar.  Mild or fresher white is typically called Farmer's Cheese and is a soft cheese, much like Colby or a very mild cheddar.  I'm glad I learn something every day!


----------



## msmofet (May 12, 2009)

JMediger said:


> My apologies, I've lived in Wisconsin, Minnesota and Oregon and have never seen anything other than sharp (or aged) white cheddar. Mild or fresher white is typically called Farmer's Cheese and is a soft cheese, much like Colby or a very mild cheddar. I'm glad I learn something every day!


 i use farmers cheese for my cheese and potato blintz. and it tastes and looks like a mild, wet cottage cheese (very soft creamy curd).


----------



## Chile Chef (May 12, 2009)

Scotch said:


> You can substitute "regular" cheddar for white. While there is considerable difference between various cheddars, the only difference between yellow and white is food coloring, usually annatto or paprika oil, which is added to the cheese to give it the darker, orange color with which most Americans are familiar.
> 
> For more information, check Wikipedia:
> 
> ...


----------



## msmofet (May 12, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> By the way MSMOfet, That looks like our cracker barrol in Mi.


they all look alike thats why i love them!! i spend way to much money in the counrty store!!  i don't think i have ever seen cheese for take home sale though. i would love one of the quilts, a rocker and one of those long benches they sell. but all i bring home lately is leftovers and maybe some counrty ham or bacon


----------



## Scotch (May 12, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> Scotch said:
> 
> 
> > You can substitute "regular" cheddar for white. While there is considerable difference between various cheddars, the only difference between yellow and white is food coloring, usually annatto or paprika oil, which is added to the cheese to give it the darker, orange color with which most Americans are familiar.
> ...


----------



## Chile Chef (May 12, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Chile Chef said:
> 
> 
> > The food coloring in the cheese undoubtedly did not cause the grittiness in your mac and cheese. It may have just been gritty cheese, which happens with both white and yellow cheddar, although more often with the longer-aged, sharper varieties.
> ...


----------



## Scotch (May 12, 2009)

No, I don't think so. The salt in salted butter -- which is what most people eat -- is completely dissolved and should be undetectable.


----------



## Chile Chef (May 12, 2009)

Scotch said:


> No, I don't think so. The salt in salted butter -- which is what most people eat -- is completely dissolved and should be undetectable.


Ok, I'm just trying to figure out if it was the serenjento cheese? The recipe said it should have tasted smooth.


----------



## Scotch (May 12, 2009)

I know what you mean -- I've had that happen. However, Sargento cheese is usually pretty reliable. Could it have been old?


----------



## JMediger (May 13, 2009)

Chile Chef, can you post a link to your recipe?  We may be able to help find  your grittiness if we saw everything you put into your dish and how it was done.

The only way the cheese would have been gritty would have been if it was hard and crusty in the bag.  Even the most aged / sharpest cheeses which will crumble a bit from the block melt smoothly.


----------



## blissful (May 13, 2009)

bethzaring said:


> I get mine at Wal-Mart...they carry Cabot's white cheddar cheese
> 
> Cabot Cheese / Pressroom / Top Ten Facts
> 
> it comes in a black wrapper in two pound blocks.


I've bought this at Walmart near milwaukee WI too, it's excellent, very sharp, love it. <~$8/2 lbs
I Love the grittyness of the aged sharp cheddars, mostly on crackers and for snacking. 
I've paid as much as $10/lb for a good 8-10 year aged sharp cheddar in WI. Sometimes, 'I'm worth it!'. ~Bliss


----------



## Scotch (May 13, 2009)

Check these threads regarding what causes cheese to turn gritty in sauces: 

Community Forums - Gritty fondue cheese sauce seeks creamy resolution

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080107121038AAfUOxh

http://www.theanswerbank.co.uk/Food-and-Drink/Question190190.html 

I can't vouch that any of it is correct, but the "too much heat" theory seems to make sense. 

Comments?


----------



## blissful (May 13, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Check these threads regarding what causes cheese to turn gritty in sauces:
> 
> Community Forums - Gritty fondue cheese sauce seeks creamy resolution
> 
> ...


I can't believe you 'cheat' on us here at DC with reading a different site! 
Actually, the salty grittiness from an aged sharp cheddar is actually gritty between your teeth  (both when cold and warm, though not cooked), whereas, a 'graininess' you get from too much salt (even from just the cheese) you might get in a cheese sauce, is not gritty, but, lacks the smoothness--more of a curdling effect with too much salt in the sauce. YEs? No?


----------

